# Magic: The Gathering – Duels of the Planeswalkers (Xbox 360)



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 9, 2009)

Oh god, I've spent plenty of years trying not to be tempted by MTG or more to the point the computer game and now this.



> The world’s premier trading card game, *Magic: The Gathering* is coming to Xbox LIVE® Arcade on June 17th! Experience *Magic: The Gathering – Duels of the Planeswalkers*, an epic game of fantasy & strategy, as you unleash a torrent of fantastic creatures and devastating spells to destroy online foes in your quest for domination!
> 
> Available in English, French, German, Italian, and Spanish; Duels of the Planeswalkers features eight unique player decks, deck customization with unlocked content, single player and cooperative campaigns, ranked and unranked online single player and cooperative play, leader boards, and more!


800 points too...oh man.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 10, 2009)

Just wait till they charge more points for the expansion packs, and then you discover why Magic gets called 'cardboard crack'


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 10, 2009)

I know, it's bad man!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 3, 2009)

Well I caved and bought this a couple weeks back, it's actually quite fun, it's fairly easy to control you don't have to tap just direct which thing you're using a card against. Played a game online and it was quite a close battle, I played a burn deck them a life gainer, they pulled ahead in life gaining spells just as my deck threw up loads of land instead of burn cards or quick creatures...


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 6, 2009)

Argggh.

I am so glad I kicked the habit.

Anyone want to buy about 5 stone of magic cards?


----------



## threewheeled (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm interested in playing a couple of matches of real life Magic the Gathering quite locally (Kennington, Oval, Vauxhall, Stockwell, Elephant).  I'm not particularly interested in the online version.

I want to get back into the game, having not played for several years and would need to play casually in order to get the hang of new cards and new rule changes.  The Games Club (which appears to be the main meeting point) is north of the river, and less convenient for me.

I'd be interested in a few tonnes of cards, but am not looking to spend money as most of the cards, I think, devalue as time goes by (unless you've a very rare collection) and I have several tonnes of my own!

Are there any local players?  Is anybody interested?


----------

